# Naloxone



## DPNOrway (Apr 29, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naloxone

Depersonalization disorder
A recent Russian study has shown that naloxone can be used to successfully treat depersonalization disorder. According to the study: "In three of 14 patients, depersonalization symptoms disappeared entirely and seven patients showed a marked improvement. The therapeutic effect of naloxone provides evidence for the role of the endogenous opioid system in the pathogenesis of depersonalization."[1]

I found that very interesting and I wanted to share it with you guys


----------



## ohwell (Oct 28, 2010)

Naloxone has been also studied for its variety of effects on the immune system.


----------



## shogun (May 15, 2010)

I went straight to the source they listed on wikipedia to check it out. The hypothesis they're working on makes a lot of sense. Pretty much in response to prolonged stress the bodies own opiate system kicks in and can overload your system leaving you to feel DP/DR.

The results of that experiment sounds very promising with naloxene blocking the opiate receptors and the patients feeling a reduction in symptoms.


----------



## birdiehead (Apr 19, 2010)

mmafighter said:


> I went straight to the source they listed on wikipedia to check it out. The hypothesis they're working on makes a lot of sense. Pretty much in response to prolonged stress the bodies own opiate system kicks in and can overload your system leaving you to feel DP/DR.
> 
> The results of that experiment sounds very promising with naloxene blocking the opiate receptors and the patients feeling a reduction in symptoms.


this probably wouldn't work if you have primary DP huh?


----------



## shogun (May 15, 2010)

birdiehead said:


> this probably wouldn't work if you have primary DP huh?


The people in that test actually had low cortisol levels and it wasn't untill they were administered with naloxone that their cortisol levels went up. So it's not an exact thing.

Either way it's still very promising.


----------

